# [UTF-8] Problème avec man

## _kal_

Hello tout le monde!

J'ai un ch'tit problème avec la commande man. En effet, celle-ci n'as pas l'air de supporter l'utf-8, bizarre...

Voici un screenshot :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/Divers/man-utf8.png

```
kal@vaio ~ $ locale

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8

```

Même problème en console  :Sad: 

Une idée?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Essayes çà.

----------

## _kal_

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Essayes çà.

 

Salut  :Wink: 

Ca ne marche pas chez moi. Voici ce que j'ai mis :

/etc/man.conf

```
# If you have a new troff (version 1.18.1?) and its colored output

# causes problems, add the -c option to TROFF, NROFF, JNROFF.

#

TROFF           /usr/bin/groff -Tps -mandoc

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tlatin1 -c -mandoc

```

Et voici ce que ca donne :

http://kalhfr.free.fr/Divers/man-utf8_2.png

Pareil si je tente avec -Tutf8  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Merci quand même  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Autre solution : ne pas utiliser les man-pages-fr  :Wink: 

Bon, je sais, c'est une solution a 2 balles, mais si tu regardes bien, les pages man fr sont pas du tout a jour pour certaines (regarde celle de find que tu as mis en screenshot par exemple, elle est pas du tout pareille en VO...)

----------

## _kal_

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Autre solution : ne pas utiliser les man-pages-fr 
> 
> Bon, je sais, c'est une solution a 2 balles, mais si tu regardes bien, les pages man fr sont pas du tout a jour pour certaines (regarde celle de find que tu as mis en screenshot par exemple, elle est pas du tout pareille en VO...)

 

C'est vrai, je plussoi   :Rolling Eyes: 

Cependant, il existe des man écrite dans un anglais assez complexe pour moi et ça peut être utile de les avoir en français. Enfin bon, j'vais degager les man-fr tant pis   :Wink: 

----------

## antoine

Enfin, si tu retire les man-pages-fr, tu n'auras plus le "man c"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

 *antoine wrote:*   

> Enfin, si tu retire les man-pages-fr, tu n'auras plus le "man c"  

 

Pinaise, c'est énorme ce truc, je ne connaissais pas! Bon le truc chiant, c'est que c'est pareil ici avec l'utf8 et que du coup, cest assezlourd à lire...

----------

## geekounet

Non, le man c existe aussi en anglais (enfin là j'ai essayé sur une debian, mais ça doit être pareil sous gentoo, je vérifirai chez moi).

Merci aussi pour ce truc, je connaissais pas non plus !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

man c ? ca fait quoi ? comme info glibc ?

----------

## geekounet

Voilà le copier/coller du man :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> C(1)                                                                      C(1)
> 
> NAME
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

[N] games-misc/asr-manpages (): set of humorous manual pages developed on alt.sysadmin.recovery

[N] games-misc/funny-manpages (): funny manpages collected from various sources

----------

## kernelsensei

je sais pas si c'est un bug, mais quand on installe les funny manpages on peut plus avoir de man date correct (deja essaye tous les numeros)

EDIT: en fait avec man -a date ca marche

et ca va etre corrigé dans la prochaine version de funny-manpages

----------

## Starch

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> J'ai un ch'tit problème avec la commande man. En effet, celle-ci n'as pas l'air de supporter l'utf-8, bizarre...
> 
> Une idée?

 

```

echo $PAGER

```

Si je ne m'abuse, c'est la commande dans cette variable d'environnement qui va '"lire" le fichier. Si c'est less, regarder du côté de LESSCHARSET voire changer.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo $PAGER
> ...

 

Ca, ça change rien, le problème principal, c'est pas less.

Enfin, je le pense très fortement puisque mon manpager c'est vim (MANPAGER='col -b | /usr/share/vim/vim70aa/macros/less.sh -c 'set ft=man nomod nolist' -), et j'ai exactement le même problème, alors que vim est plus que largement utf-8 aware  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

J'ai essayé de changer la variable LESSCHARSET en la remplaçant par fr_FR.UTF-8 : le résultat n'est pas probant : ça plante  :Smile:  impossible d'utiliser man comme ça...

----------

## Starch

En fait j'ai moi même le même problème, alors que je ne suis pas en utf-8

----------

## SuperDindon

Pas mieux de mon côté, jsuis en ISO-8859-15

----------

## Asher256

Je suis moi aussi en UTF8. Pour ma part j'ai eu le même souci et j'ai trouvé une solution: iconv

Dans /etc/man.conf voilà ma ligne NROFF:

```
NROFF           iconv -f utf8 -t iso8859-1 | /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -c -Tutf8
```

Tous les man fr marchent.

----------

## kopp

Pareil chez moi, merci pour l'info : c'est quand même plus agréable !

----------

## kernelsensei

chez moi ca marchait au debut ... la je me suis rendu compte que ca ne marchait plus ... et maintenant avec 

```
NROFF       /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

 ca remarche ...

----------

## Starch

Alors je reprécise : ma locale est fr_FR@euro

Si je teste avec -Tlatin1 => ça me génère de l'utf8

```

export MANPAGER="col -b | /usr/share/vim/vim63/macros/less.sh -c 'set ft=man nomod nolist encoding=utf-8 termencoding=iso-8859-1' -"

```

permet alors de presque bien voir la chose. les à, É ne passent pas sur ma version du manuel de strftime. j'ai un <c3> à la place. Le malheureux problème avec vim est que je doive à chaque fois changer le termencoding dépendant de là où je suis... (si quelqu'un a une solution d'ailleurs pour pouvoir mettre à jour l'environnement dans screen lors d'un reattach...)

Si je recode (je préfère recode à iconv, pour la simple raison qu'il remplace les caractères qui n'ont pas d'équivalent par des caractères approchant), avec un

```

export MANPAGER="recode utf-8..iso-8859-1 | less"

```

ça plante au premier caractère mal encodé (ces fameux <c3>).

Bref je ne vois qu'une seule explication : y'a quelque chose de pourri au royaume des manpages-fr.

----------

## Starch

 *Asher256 wrote:*   

> Je suis moi aussi en UTF8. Pour ma part j'ai eu le même souci et j'ai trouvé une solution: iconv
> 
> Dans /etc/man.conf voilà ma ligne NROFF:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Étant en iso-8859-15, j'ai fait pareil avec

```

NROFF           recode utf8..iso8859-15 | /usr/bin/nroff -mandoc -Tlatin1

```

Ça marche, mais ça ne me plaît pas de mettre des encodages en dur comme ça dans le fichier de conf. De plus, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas directement dans le manpager. Je ne vois qu'une solution, groff génère des caractères bizarres...

----------

